# looking for grandad



## Chigwell (Oct 22, 2014)

I am new to this site so I hope I am at the right place.
I am looking for info of my grandfather and how to go about it.

in a 1918/1920 photo he is wearing a first officer uniform.His company badge is hard to distinguish so I don't the company
How do I go from here.any suggestion greatfully received.

chigwell


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the site Chigwell. One of our many members will most likely be able to help but if you could attach the photo that you have may offer more of a clue.

Also his name, date and place of birth.


----------

